# My 12 yo son got a doe



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

My 12 yo son shot this doe Sunday PM.
Perfect double lung shot. She didn't run more than 45 yds after the shot.
He is shooting a Diamond Razor Edge.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats to your son!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'll bet he was smiling so much his face hurt...great job and congrats...WW


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

cool


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats of both of you


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet WTG..


----------



## redfishman26 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome! You have to be proud of your son


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome. The smile on his face is priceless.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to start him.


----------

